# Anrufe von 0190/868356 - 111



## kaese2002 (5 Mai 2004)

ich habe einen solchen Anruf erhalten, wie er hier schon diskutiert wird. Auch hier geht es wie in anderen Fällen nach der Masche des "Einmal-Anklingel" und dann Auflegen und auf den Rückruf warten um zu kassieren. Habe mir nun meine Gedanken gemacht und ein bisschen im Netz geforscht und folgendes rausgefunden:

Es handelt sich wie gesagt um die Tel. Nr: 0190/868356 - 111
Die Nummer ist von Intelegence GmbH gemietet worden, dann wiederum an die Firma CNS24 AG untervermietet wurden. CNS24 AG vermietete dann diese wiederrum an den eigentlichen Betreiber:

...

Im Internet findet man alles 

Wer auch von dieser Nummer betroffen war, sollte auch wenn der Betrag nicht so hoch war, eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs gegen diesen Herren stellen. Umso mehr Strafanzeigen, desto höher die Möglichkeit, das es zu einer Verhandlung kommt und er vielleicht verurteilt wird. 

Ich hoffe man konnte weiter helfen

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_

hmm...naja jetzt habens die Admin glaub ich gelöscht... Wer Interesse an den Daten des Betreibers hat, kann sich per Privatmitteilung melden.


----------



## ESC (14 September 2004)

So etwas sollte man dort melden, wo ein Hammer im Werkzeugkasten ist. Hat zwar eine gute Weile gedauert, aber Mühlen die langsam mahlen, mahlen feines Mehl. Und so erreichte mich soeben diese Mail von der RegTP. :steinigung: 




> Rückruf - Spamming  mit 0190-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> ...


 
/ESC


----------



## Dino (14 September 2004)

Auf der RegTP-Strafbank ist die Nummer natürlich nicht zu finden. Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## technofreak (14 September 2004)

dauert vielleicht noch was , die Pflege der DB scheint sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu werden....


----------



## ESC (14 September 2004)

Theorie: Der Netzbetreiber hat die Nummer aufgrund paralleler auch an ihn gerichteter Beschwerden abgeschaltet, bevor sie bei RegTP "verbrannt" wurde. Damit könnte sie ohne den Makel eines "Strafbankeintrags" noch mal wieder vertickt werden.

/ESC


----------

